# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Job Opportunity: Fixed-Term Conservation Technician, Costume Mounting - Fine Arts Mus

## Anne Getts

Fixed-Term Conservation Technician, Costume Mounting - Fine Arts Museums of San Francisco

The Corporation of the Fine Arts Museums (COFAM) is seeking an 18-month Fixed-Term Conservation Technician, Costume Mounting. Under the direction of Director and CEO Thomas P. Campbell, the Fine Arts Museums of San Francisco have recently launched a new strategic plan that outlines a bold new vision for the next four years prioritizing Diversity, Inclusion, Equity, and Access (DIEA) and our connection to the Bay Area community.

The Fixed-Term Conservation Technician, Costume Mounting will perform semi-skilled and skilled work related to the mounting and installation of costume for an upcoming fashion exhibition. The primary responsibility of this full-time position is the preparation of costume for exhibition and catalog photography; additional responsibilities include documenting and tracking costume mounting progress in the museums database, managing the museums mannequin inventory, coordinating relevant art movement, and performing related duties as required. 

This position requires responsibility to follow established procedures in connection with the preparation, installation of museum exhibits and care of works of art. The nature of this work requires extensive art handling skills, manual dexterity, and ability to lift and move art with extreme care. 

The Fine Arts Museums of San Francisco is committed to advancing career opportunities for a diverse pool of qualified and capable talent, centering equity and inclusion across all aspects of our recruitment strategy. 

This fixed term position will ideally be from September 2021- March 2023.

Step 1 of the pay range is $26.51 per hour.

This Union position is full-time, and has a full benefits package including medical, dental, vision and 401(k), and paid time off. 

Application Deadline: Friday, July 30, 2021

TO APPLY

If you require an alternative method of completing this application please contact humanresources@famsf.org.

Learn more about the expectations and qualifications for this role in the job description linked under More details on the FAMSF Employment page. 
___

_COFAM is the Corporation of Fine Arts Museums and is the privately funded non-profit corporation which supports the Fine Arts Museums of San Francisco, a department of the City and County of San Francisco._

_COFAM is proud to be an equal opportunity employer and is committed to a policy of nondiscrimination in all phases of employment in accordance with all federal, state, and local laws. Pursuant to the San Francisco Fair Chance Ordinance, we will consider for employment qualified applicants with arrest and conviction records._

_Comprising the de Young Museum in Golden Gate Park and the Legion of Honor in Lincoln Park, we are the largest public arts institution in the City of San Francisco and one of the largest art museums in the United States. The de Young, designed by Herzog & de Meuron and located in Golden Gate Park, showcases American art from the 17th through the 21st centuries, international contemporary art, textiles and costumes, and art from the Americas, the Pacific, and Africa. The Legion of Honor displays a collection of over 4,000 years of ancient and European art including Auguste Rodin's The Thinker and houses the Achenbach Foundation for Graphic Arts in a Beaux-Arts style building overlooking Lincoln Park and the Golden Gate Bridge._
_
_

----------

